# Bringing her to school!



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm a part of an animal related group/club at my school (guest speakers with animals come in to talk). My teacher asked if I could bring in Mochi because she doesn't have a speaker for tomorrow, and of course I agreed. Little Mochi is going to spend the day in the classroom until after school when the club is. I'm bringing in her heat lamps/cage and my teacher has a spot that Mochi will go. 

Am I missing anything for the day trip? I'm pretty much bringing Mochi in her cage (105qt bin) along with her lamps and a cuddle bag. 

(Also, there's no concern about any other students bothering her because the teacher will be in the classroom for the majority of the day and even when she's not in the classroom, the teachers in my school lock their doors.)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Make sure you have food & water, just in case she gets up & wants them (her schedule might alter a bit with the unfamiliar environment). Treats for when you have her out (if you want, and if they're easily transportable). And paper towels & some cleaning spray and hand sanitizer in case she poops while she's out (even if she doesn't normally, she might due to stress) and if you plan on letting anyone pet or hold her.

Sounds like it'll be fun, I hope it goes well!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, thanks!


----------

